

Ask HN: How to get written on Tech Blogs? - huuleon

I'm currently running a startup and would really like to learn how to get on tech blogs like tech crunch, mashable, readwriteweb etc...<p>I was thinking about emailing bloggers and tell them about my personal story and how I started the business. Should i build a connection first before i start to email them?  What are the basic steps on getting mentioned on tech blog websites?  How did your company get mentioned?
======
SuperChihuahua
12 Tips for Getting Your Startup Featured on Mashable:
<http://mashable.com/2008/04/10/get-your-startup-on-mashable/>

Or several videos on how: [http://www.ideaoverload.com/Find-ideas/Finished-
ideas/Media-...](http://www.ideaoverload.com/Find-ideas/Finished-ideas/Media-
about-sales-marketing/)

